# Allez Sport Compact compared to a Trek 2.1



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I'm looking to getting into biking and this would be my first bike. This is a price segment that I am looking to try and keep it to. I am leaning towards the Allez Sport Compact because it seems to me like you get more bike for your money compared to the 2.1. I have yet to ride either because any time I have a chance to get to the dealer its been raining! :mad2: Anyways, the Allez comes with full 105 components and the 2.1 comes with Tiagra/105 so I know enought to know that the full 105 components are better but how do the rest of the bikes stack up against each other. Any thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

'Gear-wise', the Allez is clearly the better bike for the money, but before getting into those details, fit has to be addressed because no matter the brand/ model, if it doesn't fit, you won't ride or you'll be uncomfortable when you do.

That given, take some time out to visit reputable shops, get fitted to some bikes and head out for real rides - the ones that emulate your riding style and (as closely as possible) the terrrain. In this price range there are a few nice bikes, so I took the liberty to list a couple at the end. But (again) fit matters most, so riding the bikes will answer your questions, and the right one will 'speak' to you.

Regarding the Allez vs 2.1. When you head out to check out the bikes, pay attention to the frames. You'll notice that the Allez has smoother welds and in general (IMO) is the better made frame. The 32h Mavic rims are going to hold up better than the Bonty's and (most importantly) the Shimano crankset is superior to the FSA Gossamer on the Trek. So, as I mentioned earlier, gear-wise, no contest.

Some other worthy contenders? Jamis Ventura Race, Bianchi Imola (steel), Scott Speedster S40.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> 'Gear-wise', the Allez is clearly the better bike for the money, but before getting into those details, fit has to be addressed because no matter the brand/ model, if it doesn't fit, you won't ride or you'll be uncomfortable when you do.
> 
> That given, take some time out to visit reputable shops, get fitted to some bikes and head out for real rides - the ones that emulate your riding style and (as closely as possible) the terrrain. In this price range there are a few nice bikes, so I took the liberty to list a couple at the end. But (again) fit matters most, so riding the bikes will answer your questions, and the right one will 'speak' to you.
> 
> ...


+1 on what PJ352 wrote.

I have friends that ride the Allez, the 2.1, the Jamis Ventura Race and the S40. All are worthy entry level bikes and are capable of being upgraded as you advance in your riding experience. For what it's worth, the S40 is a great bike and spec'd out with full a full Tiagra groupo. You couldn't go wrong with any of the ones PJ352 cited. Personally, I'm not real high on Trek so I would try any of the others before I would go with Trek. That's not to say that Trek doesn't make a great product because they do. I just personally am interested in things not Trek.

Happy shopping and riding!

Rob


----------



## JuanVerde (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd lean toward the Specialized... They always seem to beat out Trek by a bit in the "bang for your buck" If the measurements of the frames are close, the shop should be able to fit you to either one by adjusting saddle & stem etc. I have a Spec roadie & a Trek MTB - I love my Trek, but always thought it was overpriced for what I got.
The new 105 makes the Spec a better value IMO

And if looks made any difference.......the Spec "looks" faster


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions on other bikes! What about the Cannondale CAAD9-6 orCAAD9-5? Are these also a comparable models for this price range?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

sdw5012 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on other bikes! What about the Cannondale CAAD9-6 orCAAD9-5? Are these also a comparable models for this price range?


If you do go with a Cannondale you should go with the CAAD9-5 ($1,399). The CAAD9-5 is equipped with Shimano 105 components which are fairly bomb-proof while the CAAD9-6 ($1,119) is equipped with Tiagra.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Some other worthy contenders? Jamis Ventura Race, Bianchi Imola (steel), Scott Speedster S40.[/QUOTE]

Are all these bikes good starters that I will not outgrow quickly like I may with something like a trek 1.2 or comparable models?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

sdw5012 said:


> Some other worthy contenders? Jamis Ventura Race, Bianchi Imola (steel), Scott Speedster S40.


Are all these bikes good starters that I will not outgrow quickly like I may with something like a trek 1.2 or comparable models?[/QUOTE]

I have to admit that I don't know anything about the Bianchi but both the Jamis and the Scott are solid bikes that will serve you well for quite some time. Both the Jamis and the Scott are equipped with lower end Shimano components but both have solid frames. That being said, what is likely to happen is that you will find you will want to upgrade the components as your progress in biking. Remember, the frames on both the Jamis and the Scott are exactly the same frames that are used in their higher end aluminum bikes. So, you should have frames that will last you a good long time.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sdw5012 said:



> Some other worthy contenders? Jamis Ventura Race, Bianchi Imola (steel), Scott Speedster S40.
> Are all these bikes good starters that I will not outgrow quickly like I may with something like a trek 1.2 or comparable models?


Each of the bikes I recommended have pluses and minuses when compared to the Allez and each other, but IMO they all have an edge on the Trek. 

I think rosborn touches on an important aspect of bike buying (aside from fit, of course) and that is that the frameset is the heart of the bike. Everything else bolts to it and (to varying degrees) is a wear item - to be replaced/ upgraded over time. That being the case, and considering handling is 95% dictated by geometry, I think it makes sense to start with the frameset that meets your requirements, now and in the future. 

If you're thinking of competing, the Allez and Scott would be slightly better choices than the Jamis or Bianchi. If you're sticking to recreational riding and think you'll like the ride of steel, the Bianchi has the edge. Want a well designed, do everything well kind of bike that not everyone else rides? The Jamis might be worth a look. But along with all this, keep in mind that geo not only dictates handling (and to a lesser degree, ride), but also fit - and that's why test rides are so important. By all means, buy the bike that feels the best (by default it'll be the one that fits best) and comes closest to meeting your needs. They're all good choices in their own right.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Buy the Specialized.

I have a Elite and wouldn't trade it for much else. Mine is a 05 and they have come a ways since then.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Since this would be my first time buying a bike im not really sure how to go about it. Do shops have room to go down on the price of the bike at all if it is the current model year? What about stuff thrown in with the bike such as free service for a year or discounts on a helmet, computer, etc.? Is it reasonable to expect any of these things when dealing with the salesperson? I don't want to spend more on a bike or accessories than I have to because I don't have bike buying knowledge.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

A from Il said:


> Buy the Specialized.
> 
> I have a Elite and wouldn't trade it for much else. Mine is a 05 and they have come a ways since then.


Of course, the OP should go with the Specialized. Absolutely. My recommendations were based on my assumption that these were alternative choices "if" the Allez didn't work out for the OP.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

sdw5012 said:


> Since this would be my first time buying a bike im not really sure how to go about it. Do shops have room to go down on the price of the bike at all if it is the current model year? What about stuff thrown in with the bike such as free service for a year or discounts on a helmet, computer, etc.? Is it reasonable to expect any of these things when dealing with the salesperson? I don't want to spend more on a bike or accessories than I have to because I don't have bike buying knowledge.


Yes. Shops do have room to negotiate bike prices. However, what usually happens is that they will offer discounts on in shop items once you have purchased the bike. Of course, all shops differ and what one shop does another may not. My friend, it is not beyond reason to ask any question of the LBS that you may have - be that the price of the bike or other incentives that may go along with purchasing a bike at a particular shop - like discounts on items or services. Like my wife often says, "It doesn't hurt to ask."

Should have asked this question before but I forgot - is there only one shop near you or do you have a choice within a reasonable distance?

Rob


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Should have asked this question before but I forgot - is there only one shop near you or do you have a choice within a reasonable distance?

Rob[/QUOTE]

Rob,

I have many stores that deal Trek's around but the nearest store that deals with Specialized is about 15 miles or so. With that being said the next closest might be just over 20 miles but when traveling 15 already it wouldn't be a bother to go 5 more to get to a different store. I really appreciate all the help!

Scott


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

sdw5012 said:


> Should have asked this question before but I forgot - is there only one shop near you or do you have a choice within a reasonable distance?
> 
> Rob


Rob,

I have many stores that deal Trek's around but the nearest store that deals with Specialized is about 15 miles or so. With that being said the next closest might be just over 20 miles but when traveling 15 already it wouldn't be a bother to go 5 more to get to a different store. I really appreciate all the help!

Scott[/QUOTE]

Scott,

No problem. It's fun to help people figure out what bike they want to get!

My reason for asking about shops in your area was/is to increase your buying power. Don't get me wrong. I highly recommend Specialized. In fact, I personally eschew other bike companies because my experience with Specialized has been so great. However, individual bike shops are different and not all of them may be as willing to work with you as others. So; that being said, give your local Specialized dealer a shot at taking care of you. If that turns out to be a less than stellar experience see what the other dealers can do for you. Remember, you are the customer and you are trying to build a relationship with the dealer. Building a relationship with the dealer is very important because you may need their assistance post-purchase to tweak the bike for a better fit and so forth.

Are there any other Specialized dealers in your area? Do the other shops carry anything other than Trek? You mentioned Cannondale - is this a brand carried by one of the other shops?

Finally, and I know it can be a pain in the butt, but what you should do, if you haven't already, is take several bikes for a test ride. It may turn out that one feels better than all the rest (and it may not be the Allez!) and that is the one you should get. Really, Scott, it comes down to what is more comfortable to you moreso than a particular brand.

Please feel free to ask any more questions you may have and I'll try to help.

One more thing - if you would like you can PM me with your city or zip and I'll try to help you with some manufacturer options (i.e. some of the brands mentioned previously).

Rob


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

If anyone has suggestions of any other bikes they think would suit my needs, please let me know! The only reason the companies I mention are Specialized and the Trek is because I'm new to biking and these are two of the bike companies that I am familiar with. I am not limiting myself to those two companies though.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Well....just got back from the bike shop. It was quite the experience. I rode mainly the specialized bikes as well as the trek 2.1. They had the early releases of the 2010 models and the 2010 Allez Sport Compact has the Sora shifters and not the 105 like on the 2009 model. The bike itself felt great, but I definitely liked the bikes that had the 105 components much better than the sora or even tiagra. I need to get to another shop tomorrow to check out their inventory because at the shop I went to tonight, they were missing my size in a couple of the models and I had to ride smaller bikes. They felt pretty cramped so it was really hard to decide if the bike itself was uncomfortable or it was just because I was cramped on the bikes. If I am 6'2" or 6'3" would it be better to go with a size 58 or a size 60 frame. I ended up riding a 56 on two or three of the models so that really made it tough.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sdw5012 said:


> Well....just got back from the bike shop. It was quite the experience. I rode mainly the specialized bikes as well as the trek 2.1. They had the early releases of the 2010 models and the 2010 Allez Sport Compact has the Sora shifters and not the 105 like on the 2009 model. The bike itself felt great, but I definitely liked the bikes that had the 105 components much better than the sora or even tiagra. I need to get to another shop tomorrow to check out their inventory because at the shop I went to tonight, they were missing my size in a couple of the models and I had to ride smaller bikes. They felt pretty cramped so it was really hard to decide if the bike itself was uncomfortable or it was just because I was cramped on the bikes. If I am 6'2" or 6'3" would it be better to go with a size 58 or a size 60 frame. I ended up riding a 56 on two or three of the models so that really made it tough.


In all seriousness, it's a waste of time test riding a bike that's not your size. It's on a par with trying on a 8.5 running shoe when you take an 9.5, just to see how it feels. It's going to feel cramped, just like the bikes you rode, so why bother? Find the right size in the model(s) of interest - or at least the right size in a different model, as long as the geo is the same. 

As far as sizing goes, members here can guess what frame size you'd take, but a reputable shop will do that far better because you're there to measure. Beyond that, with compact geo/ sloping TT's, bike sizing is fairly arbitary, so it becomes just a number. 

Regarding the spec's on the '09 versus '10, if you prefer the Tiagra/ 105 shifters then go for the '09 once your decision is made on the model. Bikes aren't like cars, so buying the '09 doesn't mean depreciation increases dramatically.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> In all seriousness, it's a waste of time test riding a bike that's not your size. It's on a par with trying on a 8.5 running shoe when you take an 9.5, just to see how it feels. It's going to feel cramped, just like the bikes you rode, so why bother? Find the right size in the model(s) of interest - or at least the right size in a different model, as long as the geo is the same.
> 
> As far as sizing goes, members here can guess what frame size you'd take, but a reputable shop will do that far better because you're there to measure. Beyond that, with compact geo/ sloping TT's, bike sizing is fairly arbitary, so it becomes just a number.
> 
> Regarding the spec's on the '09 versus '10, if you prefer the Tiagra/ 105 shifters then go for the '09 once your decision is made on the model. Bikes aren't like cars, so buying the '09 doesn't mean depreciation increases dramatically.


Well the good thing is that I took the 2010 Allez Sport Compact out and it felt great! It was a 58 and I didn't feel cramped at all. It was very comfortable but the only thing that threw me off was trying to shift with the Sora shifters at my thumbs after riding all bikes that had either Tiagra or 105 shifters on the brake levers. I'm pretty sure the only thing that changed from the one model year to the next is the components but I still think I'll go out hunting for a shop today that has the 09 in my size.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sdw5012 said:


> Well the good thing is that I took the 2010 Allez Sport Compact out and it felt great! It was a 58 and I didn't feel cramped at all. It was very comfortable but the only thing that threw me off was trying to shift with the Sora shifters at my thumbs after riding all bikes that had either Tiagra or 105 shifters on the brake levers. I'm pretty sure the only thing that changed from the one model year to the next is the components but I still think I'll go out hunting for a shop today that has the 09 in my size.


I know what you're saying about the Sora's. They work fine, but unless you spend a lot of time on the hoods, the thumb shifter is a pain. Regarding any specification changes, ask the dealer to check them for you. They are usually provided with documentation on early release models. 

If the 58 felt great, then it's a good bet it's your size, but let the LBS do some of the sizing/ fitting for you. It's a part of their services - assuming you feel confident in their abilities  

Have fun shopping for the '09. I wouldn't hesitate on a (new) year old model - and some shops may discount them. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Yea, luckily at the store they said they can still order the '09 model in whichever of the two colors I would want and it would only take a day to arrive. They have one there right now that still needs to be set up but it is a 56. The guy at the shop said he'll set it up for me to ride but it will be like riding all the other bikes that were too small for me.....cramped! Haha I may be new to riding but I know enough to tell when one size is a lot more comfortable than another!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sdw5012 said:


> Yea, luckily at the store they said they can still order the '09 model in whichever of the two colors I would want and it would only take a day to arrive. They have one there right now that still needs to be set up but it is a 56. The guy at the shop said he'll set it up for me to ride but it will be like riding all the other bikes that were too small for me.....cramped! Haha I may be new to riding but I know enough to tell when one size is a lot more comfortable than another!


I've run across shops that'll let people test ride anything and others are straight up with people saying if it isn't the right size, it won't ride/ handle right, so it goes beyond just feel. I think you've got a handle on all that, and as you say, you know comfort and that's about all it takes to know you've got the right fit. 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Well guys, I went around to a bunch of shops yesterday and rode lots of bikes and the Allez Sport Compact ('09 model) is on its way! They had my size in the 2010 but that had the Sora components so I ordered the '09. Thanks for all your help everyone! I am very pleased with the bike that I decided to go with. I can't wait for it to get in so I can get out and ride . Now I just need to figure out what accessories I need to get. What would the most basic set of accessories be for a bike? Helmet, water bottle cage & water bottle, extra tube, computer...etc.?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

sdw5012 said:


> Well guys, I went around to a bunch of shops yesterday and rode lots of bikes and the Allez Sport Compact ('09 model) is on its way! They had my size in the 2010 but that had the Sora components so I ordered the '09. Thanks for all your help everyone! I am very pleased with the bike that I decided to go with. I can't wait for it to get in so I can get out and ride . Now I just need to figure out what accessories I need to get. What would the most basic set of accessories be for a bike? Helmet, water bottle cage & water bottle, extra tube, computer...etc.?


Congratulations!

You will want to get that stuff plus shorts (I cannot stress enough how important a good pair of riding shorts are - PADDING), gloves, pedals and shoes. Gloves for hand comfort, pedals and shoes for better riding efficiency.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats! Good... no, _excellent_ choice! :thumbsup:

Here's a recent thread that has lots of good ideas to get you started. As you read through you'll see there's more than one answer to many of the questions.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=173153


----------



## joxer88 (Mar 25, 2010)

A bit late I know, but to clarify, Specialized renamed their product line for '10,

The '09 Allez is now the '10 Allez sport
The '09 Allez Sport is the '10 Allez elite.
The '10 Allez is a new entry level model.

This explains why you were given a sora equipped bike to test out.


----------

